# Buried ovaries



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi all,


I'm just go me from hospital after having a cyst removed. I've had stage four Endo in the past and as such have a lot of adhesions. My ovaries are literally burried in my pelvis wall under thick adhesions. I developed a haemoragic cyst on my right ovary and after five excruciating days in hospital, it was removed laparoscopically. It was so painful because as well as bleeds, the ovary was under increasing pressure as the cyst had nowhere to go thanks to the scar tissue. 


This has left me with two problems. One, it might happen again and if so I can't have a lap every couple of months. That'd be insane! 


Two, I asked my surgeon about the stimming aspect of IVF and he said it's likely that it'd be incredibly painful - this cyst was only 4cm and I was on two hourly IV morphine, imagine if I get several follies growing to 7cm! They'd be trapped in the scar tissue and would therefore create pressure and pain. 


I asked about egg collection and he said it would be physically possible but I'd need to have it under general anesthetic. 


I didn't make many eggs last time, but since then my FSH is lower and my AMU is pretty good so we are hoping that we might make more. However my clinic says they go on number of eggs at last cycle and are basically saying they'd recommend egg donation and wouldn't support us dog a fresh IVF anyway. 


Members of this board have recommended Nottingham care so we may try there, but would they even entertain the idea of treating us with the above issues? Has anyone gone through stimming and egg collection with scar it's sure totally surrounding their ovaries?


We have one embryo in the freezer and that's it. If the frostie doesn't work, do I have to accept that we need donor eggs? 


Thanks for reading. I know it's post op blues but I'm feeling very down and weepy. 


Xxx


----------



## Bethlehem (Dec 2, 2013)

I am not surprised, you poor pet you have been through so much. I have no experience with the different clinics but regarding Nottingham, you won't know until you ask!
Anyway, I  just wanted to wish you the very best of luck, you are definitely in the right place here for advice. I hope everything works out, you don't have to decide anything today, just give yourself some time, its not easy. 
Take care x


----------



## Alotbsl (May 20, 2013)

Hi, I am afraid I don't have any answers for you but just wanted to give you a big cyber hug  Day after day I read this forum and there are so many stories, it amazes me how we are all still sane ( if only just clinging onto sanity!).  It just shows how strong we are being able to cope.

Let us know what your next step is going to be and if you do go down the de route there are lots of lovely ladies inc me on that thread of the forum that are very happy to give you lots of information and support if you need it. Best of luck.


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks both. 
Xxx


----------

